# Hi everyone I am new here



## EmilyLouise (Oct 15, 2003)

Hello Everyone, I am emily I am 16 and i live in evesham uk and i have just been diagnosed with IBS. I have also got a dissability called hypermobility syndrome (HMS) which is a chronic pain dissability. The doctor has given me spasmadol (sp?) for my IBS though she hasnt really told me much about it, she has just told me that that is what i have got and gave me the tablets for it, so i have searched on the net and found this website so i am just reading up about it. Anyway i hope i get to know you all! i just wanted to say hi! i am going to go and read through all the messages now!!!!from em xxxxxx


----------



## shelly_3319 (Oct 16, 2003)

Hi EmilyLouise, I'm Shelly. I'm 17 and live in Australia. I'm new here too and have just been diagnosed with IBS. Unfortunatly my doctor failed to tell me it was incureable so im happy right now! Anyway, just thought i'd say hi!


----------



## EmilyLouise (Oct 15, 2003)

hiya Shelly how are you? hope you are ok. my doctor didnt really tell me a lot about IBS either, she just told me that i had IBS and that is what is causing all my pains, and she game me spasmadol to take. Do you have msn messanger? if you do you can add me to it, my email is madthing2001###hotmail.com







thank you for replying to my message







from emily xxxx


----------



## shelly_3319 (Oct 16, 2003)

Hi!







it's me again, i don't have msn messanger but i'd like to talk to you. My email is shelly_3319###yahoo.com.au Thanks!


----------



## theresnopoint (Sep 7, 2003)

Welcome child.....


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

Hello Emily , just wanted to welcome you to the board







Glad you found us...Im also on spasmonal and find it works quite well for the pains ( it relaxes the intestines ) Anyway welcome to the board


----------



## EmilyLouise (Oct 15, 2003)

HIYA theresnopoint! (your name sounds depressing! lol! it seems a shame to call you that!!!, whats your real name??? how are you??? cheer up chuck!!!!!





















sending you smiles and hugs to cheer you up from emily xoxoxoxoxo







HIYA Shadowz how are you? thank you for welcoming me to the board





















i am glad to have found this website because my doctor didnt really tell me a lot about IBS, she just told me i had got it and gave me the spasmadol! anyway i am sending you smiles and hugs, luv emily xoxoxoxox


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hiya, nice to have you on the board!Has your doc given you any advice at all on what to do? Or any meds other than the one you mentioned? Did he or she say what it is meant to do for you? Is is maybe called Spasmonal? Hmm...something like that.What are your symptoms and maybe i can help you further? Obviously, im not a doctor. But i might be able to tell you some stuff docs didn't mention. Im an old hand at this IBS stuff. lol.Hope your feeling ok.Nikki


----------



## EmilyLouise (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi Nikki - good to hear from an 'old hand' - nothing like expert advice for us newbies!!! Doc. said that spasma- whatever, would stop my bowel going into spasm and causing really bad shooting type pains up my vagina. She was right - it did but ------- it seems that sinse I started taking it the other things - i.e. when I go to the loo, I am really constip[ated and I can change to being completely the opposite and back again within the same episode . I can go from having constipation to having dioreah (sp?) and passing mucus and blood and I can be on the loo for 20 mins or so. I also have a real 'urgency' problem - I NEED to go when I NEED to go, if you see what I mean. I also get really bad tummy pains after I have been. Is this normal or could it be the medication??? Sorry to give so much detail ------ it is embarressing but I hope you will understand.Thank you for reading ,love and hugs, keep smilingEm xx


----------



## cshaw (May 24, 2003)

Hi Emilylouise! I'm also 16 and am in England. I live in Dunstable (Bedfordshire). U can add me 2 your msn messenger if you like, my email is Carla_L_S###hotmail.com You sound like a postive kind of person and that is great, a postive attitude definately helps! The tablets u were given sound like a type of antispasmodic - I have been on antispasmodics (mebeverine HCL), what antispasmodics do is stop muscles spasms - bascially they help stop your gut from spasming, which causes pain. Don't worry about writing detailed embarassing stuff, we r all in simular situations here (some of the stuff i have writen on this board is extremely embarassing!) We r here 2 help so don't worry, u can tell us anything. I don't want to scare u, but passing blood is not a symptom of ibs - u need 2 report this 2 your doctor. The rest of what u described sounds normal for ibs. I hope you are ok, where abouts in UK is evesham? Take care, luv Carla xXx


----------



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi welcome to the Board! my name is Taylor I live in the USA. (Wisconsin). I have Msn But i am sorta Young. You might not what me on it But here it is : basketballqueen(AtSign)hotmail.com By the way I just wanted to say Hello And Welcome you. I am 11 years old!!


----------



## EmilyLouise (Oct 15, 2003)

Hiya Carla!! I will add you to my msn, thank you







Evesham is on the river and its near worcester. It about 45 mins from birmingham which is where i used to live. I will mention the blood to my doctor next time i go, but they didn't seem to be that worried before because they thought it was because of all the strain and siad that because it was fresh blood it was ok. Thank you for replying to my message and i have added you to my msn messanger too







keep smiling







from emily xxx


----------



## EmilyLouise (Oct 15, 2003)

Hiya Taylor!!! I would love to chat to you on my msn







i have added you!







I love to chat to ALL people i dont care how old or young they are! lol!







Keep smiling hun and dont worry!!!!!





















loadsa luv form em xxx


----------

